# Ai servo or Ai focus for swim meet



## TonyUSA (Nov 25, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 25, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> Removed.



I'm guessing you discovered AI servo is better


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> TonyUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Removed.
> ...


with single focus point to get the one specific swimmer as the focus point.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you.  Moved to Ai servo or Ai focus for swim meet


----------

